# Skeeter branch.



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 27, 2010)

Figured that would get y'alls attention!  I know a fella who sits on the SCDNR Youth Programs Board.  He considered taking some younguns to Skeeter Branch a few weeks ago.  When he checked the website, he was appalled.  He mentioned it to a Conservation Ranger and VOILA, no more lead shot!  I know it's still tamies but a step in the right drection none-the-less.  I've been told also that the "early season," and  "no hunting license necessary" are about to change as well.  The website's supposed to be changing as we speak.  www.huntmallards.com.  Chalk one up for the good guys!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2010)

it already says "absolutely no lead shot"


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

who cares if they shoot lead?

 the goal should be that we all get to shoot lead...


----------



## Trigg (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> who cares if they shoot lead?
> 
> the goal should be that we all get to shoot lead...




x 2


I would be interested in seeing a study on how many ducks are crippled from steel versus the number of ducks contaminated with lead.  

Bring back the good stuff!


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 27, 2010)

I would think the problem with doing a study on cripples would be that 1/2 the time you don't know you cripple them.  I hit a goose twice Saturday, I saw him jump and a few feathers pop out, but he never missed a beat.  Now if he dies because a hawk or yote gets him we will never know.  I wish we could shoot lead, but it will never happen.  Isn't there a big movement to cut lead out from fishing too?


----------



## boothy (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> who cares if they shoot lead?
> 
> the goal should be that we all get to shoot lead...



x3. Let em shoot lead.  I hunted there a couple years ago and it was nice to shoot 2 3/4" 5's.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

boothy said:


> x3. Let em shoot lead.  I hunted there a couple years ago and it was nice to shoot 2 3/4" 5's.



I wouldn't have told that.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

boothy said:


> I hunted there a couple years ago and it was nice to shoot 2 3/4" 5's.



And I bet you went home feeling like a dirty duck killing machine.


----------



## boothy (Jan 27, 2010)

haha there wasn't much to it.  But I was invited and it was payed in full so I wasn't about to turn it down.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't really care if we can shoot lead or not... at wild birds.  All I was saying is that no lead, no early season, and having to have a real hunting license may discourage some from hunting tamies.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I live close to their and i shoot his "tamies" every time the venture off the farm.  They even come with bands half the time lol......and they eat good being corn fed and all


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> And I bet you went home feeling like a dirty duck killing machine.



how did you go home feeling ?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

usually, when i kill something thats alive, yes, i feel like a killer.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 3, 2010)

You cant tell they're tame when they're on the lake 4 miles from his farm and landing in the same hole as wild mallards, woodies,mergansers, geese, and teal.  Unless of course you ask them very nicely to come over and let you check their legs and toes.  The wild ones always fly away when you holler to get their attention.


----------

